# USB speakers ON but no sound...



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

NO sound comes out my speakers.

Checked:
the USB lead, that work because the power comes on
Volume control is on max
The audio wire is in the right socket

So what is wrong? Only bought this two weeks ago.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you installed the drivers? Is it listed as the default playback device, under the Audio tab, in Sounds & Audio Devices in the Control Panel?


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Have you installed the drivers? Is it listed as the default playback device, under the Audio tab, in Sounds & Audio Devices in the Control Panel?


What drivers? How do I list it as a default playback device?

Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you post the exact model of what you bought?

Select Audio Device:


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Can you post the exact model of what you bought?
> 
> Select Audio Device:


Nicole Flat Panel speakers powered by USB port.

Where do I go to change the "default device"?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh, so they are analog speakers that get their power from a USB port.

Ok, lets forget about them for a little bit, if you plug in other speakers or headphones into the computer do thay work?


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Oh, so they are analog speakers that get their power from a USB port.
> 
> Ok, lets forget about them for a little bit, if you plug in other speakers or headphones into the computer do thay work?


I got headphones but they half work becuase i have to press down the earphones for them top work for some reason but i'll try another set of speakers tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Half working is good enough, as long as you get output then we know the sound card is working, teh jack is workign, and you've got the right plug.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Half working is good enough, as long as you get output then we know the sound card is working, teh jack is workign, and you've got the right plug.


Those USB speakers don't work, good enough to bin but they are new, doh


----------

